# building custom slugs



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Has anyone built a slug like this fellow did here? Wondering if anyone has some tips on how to do it.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9mKDf_i1fs


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have seen that video before he is very good.


----------



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

Not too bad but I have a couple of questions, 

1. it shows the intakes for the engine but no exhaust fans or exhaust stacks

2. most slugs I have seen that were built were the same as an engine without the cab, this one looks so low that there can be any engines in it unless they are just using the electric motors and large banks of batteries

Just my personal thoughts and questions


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

It has been years since I've seen one around, but I thought CN used concrete for weight on these units after the motors were pulled out. I could be wrong, but it would look great on a layout.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

UPBigBoy said:


> Not too bad but I have a couple of questions,
> 
> 1. it shows the intakes for the engine but no exhaust fans or exhaust stacks
> 
> ...


A slug by definition does not have an engine. Only traction motors which draw power from a "mother" unit.

A cabless "B-unit" is not a slug.


----------



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

cv_acr said:


> A slug by definition does not have an engine. Only traction motors which draw power from a "mother" unit.
> 
> A cabless "B-unit" is not a slug.


Sorry, my mistake - I keep getting them mixed up - must be the OLD age creeping up on me again.

Jim


----------

